# Building a slab on a steep grade.



## LoneSTAR (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anybody have any ideas about building a slab on a steep grade? Or any pics?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 16, 2008)

You have to consult an engineer  or at least contact a local cement guy to take a look and that will give you an idea what's what   You have to have retaining walls around the three sides.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

Build a basement instead.  Instant storage!

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 18, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> Build a basement instead.  Instant storage!
> 
> --Bushytails


Good point but I wonder what he's up to and how steep the grade is.


----------

